# Definition of "Tool Watch"



## phubaipaul (Oct 11, 2009)

On the MKii site, as well as others on WUS, I see frequent references to "tool watches." But I see that term used in different ways. Can anyone offer a clear definition? Many thanks.


----------



## rkm (Jul 16, 2006)

For me, my watches do more than tell time. My dive watch with rotating bezel functions as a bottom timer and backup to my computers when I'm diving. My chrono watch function as a timer for certain activities I do from time to time as well. The UTC function helps to remind me of a various time zones when I'm out and about. So in a sense they become like the other "tools" I use when engaged in sports and my profession. In a nutshell, that's my spin on it.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Simply, a "watch with a job to do"! Most have extra functions, but its not necessary to the description. 

Early railroad watches were "tool" watches, because - even though they only told the time - they were designed to be accurate and easily legible because of all of the accidents on railways. Their job was to insure that the trains kept to the sidings on schedule and didn't crash into each other. It was a matter of life and death, and the right tool was created to solve a problem.

We've all seen WWII movies where the captain says to the men "All right, men, syncronize your watches". A hack mechanism was designed with combat in mind, and was a tool to the soldiers who used them. A simple wristwatch with an accurate sweep second hand can be a very useful tool.

The opposite extreme would be watches that have lots of useless functions, or which are slick looking but made so poorly that they cannot be trusted.

Tool watches don't need to be expensive: just accurate and reliable


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

To me it's the watch that does the job you need it to do and nothing else. In other words, the aesthetic of the design is secondary. In general, it's not flamboyant, and polished surfaces, diamond bezels, yellow gold and other precious metals don't really enter into it. 
High contrast is usually a "tool" imperative...white against flat black.
Some "tool" features happen to add to the beauty however, like (for me) domed sapphire crystals and metal bracelets.
Some "tool" features take away from the beauty...for example non date dials tend to look better but I require a date.
Another feature is reliability (for me the ability to function for years without attention). I prefer automatic mechanical watches for this reason, but solar powered quartz is also nice.


----------



## phubaipaul (Oct 11, 2009)

Many thanks. All of your replies make a lot of sense. Yes, for a lot of people, a watch is just to tell the local time and -- if "fancy" enough -- may also serve as "jewelry." But if the watch can perform other useful functions, related to an occupation or hobby, then it also functions as a "tool" toward some practical end. By this definition, there are probably other useful functions that Bill could add to other MKii watches. It could also extend MKii's brand beyond "homage" watches to also include "tool" watches.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

To me, it means beyond fashion, a watch that can do hard work with me, be it diving, timing laps, adventuring, etc. I care about lume, water resistance and shock resistance in addition to time and hopefully looking good. Nato or rubber to get dirty and clean up afterwards.

Lately, however, I've been hearing it used a little differently. People look at me and say to their friend "check out that tool's watch". :roll:


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

Troika said:


> To me, it means beyond fashion...


Ironically, "tool" watches seem very fashionable around WUS...

In my opinion, a tool watch is designed and built and used for a practical purpose. This eliminates most watches around WUS, which are designed and built and generally used (noting the exception of the occupational divers around here) for the pleasure of the wearer.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a few watches, only a few of which I consider "tool watches", but those get put through the paces. My O&W sterile dial pilot/tactical goes into the woods, into the water, gets knocked around, does other things that I don't talk about.

I'm unsure of the WR rating on it. It just says "water resistent". I dry tested it to 50 meters. The machine I was using didn't have the ability to test beyond that, so I don't know if it's 70 or 100 or only 50. I may push it until it fails and then I'll know, but I also keep looking for something like it with a better rating because I legitimately feel like I need it.

Granted, to your point, that tool watches are somewhat fashionable now.


----------



## R_T_H (Jul 1, 2009)

I generally just lurk in the Dive watches section, where when people talk about a 'tool' watch, they mean a watch that is far too large for their wrist. It appears to be a well-known fact that if a watch is toolish, size is no longer a consideration...


----------

